# bearded dragon morphs



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

Just testing the water here....

I breed true citrus beardies and am constantly asked if i know of other breeders of high quality morphs....in this country.

I know that over the years people on this forum have imported dragons from various countries and am wondering where you all are?

Im also aware that some fantastic morphs have been developed over here.

I am considering setting up a breeders network so that people can contact one place and find uk morph breeders.

It would also be a way of finding new blood for our lines.
So what do you think?

I KNOW YOUR OUT THERE.

Im also considering setting up a delivery service 
What are your thoughts?

And as you seem all so elusive pms will be answered:lol2:


----------



## simmy (Oct 9, 2007)

where in north west are you?


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

simmy said:


> where in north west are you?


bolton:lol2:


----------



## simmy (Oct 9, 2007)

how much do you sell for?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

to morph: not to do with the topic, but ive just been on ur website n uve got some gorgeous beardies!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lil, ive got one of morphs and see hers regularly, they are all gorgeous beardies!!!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Once they're old enough to breed, I'll let you know!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

This year I've bred some hypomelanistics, and a few yellow hypos.

I've spent the summer sourcing American-lineage Blood Reds, so next year I should have some high-quality Blood Reds.

I'm also looking at breeding a small number of Red Het-Hypos, making two different lines of them, then crossing the reddest ones to get 25% Red Hypos. Those could then be crossed with true Bloods, then another Red-Het and so on to build up a very strong Red Hypo line, but that is something for the future.

Some of the breeders I have lined up for next year-

Yellow Hypo, 2 months old. The colour is just starting to come out:









White Hypo, 2 months old:









Blood Red, 6 months old:









Blood Red, 3 months old. She is similar to how the one above was at 3 months, but has more red coverage already, so she should turn out nicely:











I'm from the Northwest too (Chester), and would be very interested in getting some new bloodlines in, but not until next summer. Let me know nearer the time what you have in/planned - Citrus x Blood Red would be an interesting cross to try, particularly if you added hypo to it to make the colours brighter...

A reptile delivery service would be extremely useful - the more there are in the country, the more often they will go to places!

Andy


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I am building a website and need pictures of different morphs if anyone can help me out with pics and morph name ect i will _*link*_ each picture back to your websites and if u have no website to link to i will happily add... a thank you to....or....courtesy of (name of sender) to the pictures i use,the pictures i do not use in case i get multiple of one kind i will be erasing just so u knkow they wont be used anywhere other thatn where stated....:smile: oh the morphs pictures and descriptions, are for information purposes only.

Cheers in advance guys : victory:


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

lil_me said:


> to morph: not to do with the topic, but ive just been on ur website n uve got some gorgeous beardies!


Thanks for that, they are my pride and joy:smile:


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

lilworm said:


> I am building a website and need pictures of different morphs if anyone can help me out with pics and morph name ect i will _*link*_ each picture back to your websites and if u have no website to link to i will happily add... a thank you to....or....courtesy of (name of sender) to the pictures i use,the pictures i do not use in case i get multiple of one kind i will be erasing just so u knkow they wont be used anywhere other thatn where stated....:smile: oh the morphs pictures and descriptions, are for information purposes only.
> 
> Cheers in advance guys : victory:


if you pm me your e-mail i will send you pics no prob:smile:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i have a pair of purple tiger stripes


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> i have a pair of purple tiger stripes


They sound nice - do you have any pictures?


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

im not at home at the mo but will take some tommorrow and post them


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

here is the male when i first got him


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks stunning! Are there any lines in the UK at the minute, or was he an import?


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

ooooh nice....pm me i would like to use it as doing an additional slideshow gallery.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> He looks stunning! Are there any lines in the UK at the minute, or was he an import?


they are stunning! ive seen them in the flesh, i thnk you got them by chance didnt you johnny?


----------



## Rob Crisp (Nov 19, 2009)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Stevo_gti (May 30, 2009)

hi 

my female was bought as a citrus x bloodred x hypomenalistic she is gorgeous if you would like to see pics??


----------



## Stevo_gti (May 30, 2009)

sorry but my female bough as what i posted above looks like a tiger stripe can anyone explain to me what that morph is please?? thanks


----------



## Mikazuki (Feb 6, 2010)

*UK Breeders*

hey hey,

I saw that your looking for any Uk breeders.

I am currently producing Bright reds( flame, blood etc) and Hypo Pastels,(well, not me personally!) all are unique and beautiful, I am from the Cardiff area and thought I might sell some Dragons privately instead of just to my local reptile store.

I was wondering also with regards to Hades Dragons, was it red hypos you were trying to produce or would orange do? Because we have got orange hypos left from last years clutches, and, we should have some brighter hypo pastels hatching this year.


----------



## ur4s26 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mikazuki or anyone else that breeds morphs, i am looking for a well coloured blood or pretty much any other strong coloured morph, can anyone help?


----------

